# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  سعر مواصفات صور lg g2

## mohamed73

* LG G2*    أعلنت الكورية الجنوبية – إل جي – عن هاتفها الرائد والرائع الجديد، جي 2 LG G2.   تم الإعلان عن  هاتف أندرويد الجديد في مؤتمر صحفي عُقِدَ في لينكولن – نيويورك، وتم تحديد  موعد وصوله إلى الأسواق والمتاجر خلال الأسبوعين المُقْبلين في مختلف  الدول وجميع أنحاء العالم، بدءاً من كوريا الجنوبية، ليستمر انتشاره بعد  ذلك إلى أسواق أمريكا الشمالية والأوروبيَّة.  الهاتف الجديد  سيتوَفَّر للشراء من خلال 130 مشغلي الشبكات اللاسلكية في جميع أنحاء  العالم، وقد أعلنت شركة إل جي أن هاتف جي 2 سيصل إلى الولايات المتحدة عبر  جميع شركات الاتصال اللاسلكية الرئيسيَّة الأربعة.  وكشفت إل جي النقاب عن اللونين الأبيض والأسود، وإن أجزلت القول، إل جي جي 2 يفتح الباب أمام حقبة جديدة في تاريخ التصميم من إل جي.  قد تم تسريب العديد من قوائم المواصفات للهاتف الجديد عِدَّة مرَّات من قبل، لكنه تم تأكيده رسميَّاً اليوم.  ولنبدأ  بالحَكْي عن المواصفات، جي 2 يحمل شاشة لمْس IPS 5.2 بوصة عالية الدقة،  ومعالج 2.26 جيجا هرتز رباعي النواة – سناب دراجون 800 -، وكانت ذاكرة  الوصول العشوائي مساحتها 2 جيجا بايت من نوع LPDDR3 الجديد والرائع.  وعلاوة على ذلك،  فإن من مميزات الهاتف الذكي الجديد وجود إصداري 16 / 32 جيجا بايت من  الذاكرة الداخلية، إلى جانب كاميرا خلفية بدقَّةِ 13 ميجا بيكسل، وكاميرا  أمامية 2 ميجا بيكسل.  وتشمل قائمة  مواصفات جي 2 أيضاً على بطارية سِعَتها 3000 مللي أمبير، وبالطبع، أندرويد  4.2.2 جيلي بين على قمة كل تلك المواصفات، مع سُمْك نحيل بَلَغَ 8.9 مم  فقط.  لكن الأمر أكثر  من مجرد مظهر وتصميم، على سبيل الذكر، ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي الخاصة  بالرسومات، يُمكنها تقليل استهلاك طاقة الشاشة بنسبة تصل إلى 26%، أيضاً  هناك خاصية Hi Fi لمزيد من جودة الصوت ومخارجه النقِيَّة، بالإضافة إلى  وظائف أخرى أكثر من رائعة مثل Answer Me وPlug & Pop والمزيد من  الخصائص الأخرى.  LG G2 لديه  أيضاً مجموعة من مميزات الاتصال المعروفة، مثل الاتصال اللاسلكي، البلوتوث،  وNFC، إلى جانب دعم شبكات الجيل الرابع LTE، هُناك نظام تحديد المواقع GPS  وGLONASS وحزم كاملة من المُستشعرات القويَّة.  ومع ذلك، إحدى  المميزات الأكثر إبداعاً هي أن هاتف أندرويد الجديد جي 2 يأتي مع أزرار  الصوت والطاقة في الجزء الخلفي من الهاتف، وتم تصميمه بهذه الكيفيَّة حيث  جرت العادة أنَّهُ يقوم المستخدم بوضع سبَّابَته في هذا الموضع عند التحدث  عبر الهاتف، ومن يسأل عن السعر، سيتوفر بسعر 599 دولار لاصدار 16 جيجابايت و 629 دولار لاصدار 32 جيجابايت   لاحظنا أن هاتف  جي 2 بالرغم من شاشته الكبيرة  – 5.2 بوصة – إلا أنه بالإمكان التعامل معه  براحة تامة من خلال يد واحدة، وكان هذا هو السبب الحقيقي الذي من أجله  قرَّرت إل جي أن تجعله بهذا الحجم.  جي 2 هاتف في  قمة الذكاء والروْعَة، البعض منَّا قد يكون اعتاد على هواتف سامسونج أو إتش  تي سي، إلا أن الهاتف الجديد من إل جي جمع بين الذكاء والتصميم والخصائص  التي تُمَكِّنَه من منافسة هواتف القِمَّة مثل سامسونج جالاكسي إس 4 وموتو  إكس الجديد، على كل حال، نحن في انتظار النوت 3 من سامسونج لتحديد أقوى  هاتف أندرويد ظهر خلال عام 2013،                             * هل يستطيع LG G2 هزيمة Galaxy S4 ؟* 
 قبل يومين كشفت شركة LG عن واحد من أقوى الهواتف الذكية المتواجدة حاليا وهو هاتف LG G2 بمواصفات رائعة حيث سينافس الهاتف جميع الهواتف الذكية المتواجدة حاليا وأبرزها Galaxy S4 حيث يحمل هاتف G2  تقريبا العديد من التقنيات المتواجدة فى جميع الهواتف الذكية بالإضافة الى  تقنيات عديدة أخرى ولا ننسى تصميم الهاتف الرائع والمفهوم الجديد الذى  تقدمة شركة LG لأول مرة وهو عدم وجود  أية أزرار فعلية فى الهاتف فى الامام أو على الجانبين ولكن توجد الازرار  فى الخلف اسفل الكاميرا فى حين تعمل هذه الازرار بوظائف مختلفة.   أولا شاشة الهاتف :
 قررت شركة LG تقليل حجم شاشة الهاتف الجديد قليلا عن شاشة الجيل الاول من هاتف Optimus G الذى يحمل شاشة بحجم 5.5 بوصة فيما يحمل G2 شاشة بحجم 5.2 بوصة وهو حجم مناسب ورائع تماما بالاضافة الى دقة الشاشة العالية 1920x1080 Full HD وبمقارنة الشاشة بشاشة هاتف Galaxy S4 سنجد ان شاشة الهاتف الجديد أعرض قليلا بحوالى 1 ميلى متر بالاضافة الى عدم وجود إطار خارجى لشاشة الهاتف الجديد حيث صممت LG الهاتف بدقة بالغة.   ثانيا الازرار الخلفية :
 مفهوم جديد للهواتف الذكية تقدمه شركة LG فى هاتف G2  وهو وجود جميع الازرار الفعلية للهاتف فى الخلف أسفل الكاميرا حيث تتمتع  هذه الازرار بوظائف مختلفة يمكنك استخدامها لرفع وخفض الصوت أثناء تشغيل  الموسيقى او الفيديو أو التحدث فى الهاتف يمكنك استخدامها ايضا لفتح  الكاميرا والتقاط الصور وتقول شركة LG أنها  درست هذا الامر بعناية حيث وجدت أنه من المريح تماما للمستخدم استخدام  الزر الخلفى لالتقاط الصور على خلاف الهواتف الذكية الاخرى التى عليك الضغط  على شاشة الهاتف لالتقاط الصورة.  ثالثا كاميرا الهاتف :
يحمل الهاتف كاميرا خلفية رائعة بدقة 13 ميجابكسل نفس المتواجدة تقريبا فى هاتف Galaxy S4 ولكن تحمل الكاميرا تقنية التثبيت البصرى OIS  التى تقدمها نوكيا دائما فى هواتفها الذكية والتى تساعدك على التقاط الصور  دون اى اهتزاز وبدقة بالغة بالاضافة الى امكانية زووم تصل الى 4 أضعاف فى حين وجد أن جودة الصور الملتقطه من هاتف G2 افضل من جودتها فى هواتف S4 و iPhone 5 بالاضافة الى تطبيق الكاميرا الملحق مع الهاتف الذى يعطى اداءا مميزا ويحمل العديد من المميزات والخواص لالتقاط الصور والفيديو.   رابعا تقنية HiFi Sound للصوت :
واحدة من المميزات التى يحملها هاتف G2 الجديد هى تقنية HiFi Sound للصوت حيث يتمتع الهاتف بصوت نقى ورائع تصل قوته الى 24-bit/192kHz حيث يمكنك تشغيل جميع الصيغ الصوتية من خلال الهاتف من خلال سماعات صوت نقية ومميزة.       خامسا مميزات نظام التشغيل :
فى البداية توقع الكثيرون ان الهاتف سيحمل تحديث الاندرويد الجديد جيلى بين 4.3 ولكن جاء الهاتف بنظام جيلى بين 4.2.2 مثل المتواجد تماما فى هاتف Galaxy S4 و HTC One  حيث يحمل الهاتف جميع مميزات النظام مقارنة بالهواتف الاخرى مثل الوصول  السريع لصفحة الاعدادات وتوفير طاقة البطارية مع النسبة المئوية وتحديث  تقنية البلوتوث وغيرها فى حين لا تخطط LG للكشف عن هاتف G2 بنظام اندرويد الخام مثلما فعلت سامسونج و HTC فى هاتفى S4 و HTC One.     سادسا بطارية الهاتف :
المفاجأة فى الهاتف الجديد كانت البطارية حيث يحمل الهاتف بطارية بقوة 3000 ميلى أمبير مما يميزه عن بقية الهواتف الاخرى حيث يحمل هاتف S4 بطارية بقوة 2600 ميلى امبير وبذلك يتفوق هاتف G2 من حيث الطاقة وعدد ساعات العمل المتواصل.                       * specifications*      *General*   2G Network  GSM 850 / 900 / 1800   / 1900  3G Network  HSDPA 850 / 900 /   1900 / 2100  4G Network  LTE 900 / 1800 / 2100   / 2600 / 850  SIM  Micro-SIM  Announced  2013, August  Status  Coming soon. 2013, Q3  *Body*   Dimensions  138.5 x 70.9 x 8.9 mm (5.45 x 2.79 x 0.35 in)  Weight  143 g (5.04 oz)  *Display*   Type  True HD-IPS + LCD   capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors  Size  1080 x 1920 pixels, 5.2 inches (~424 ppi   pixel density)  Multitouch  Yes  Protection  Corning Gorilla Glass   3  *Sound*   Alert types  Vibration, MP3, WAV   ringtones  Loudspeaker  Yes  3.5mm jack  Yes    - Dolby mobile sound   enhancement  *Memory*   Card slot  No  Internal  32 GB (24GB user   avaialble), 2 GB RAM  *Data*   GPRS  Class 12   (4+1/3+2/2+3/1+4 slots), 32 - 48 kbps  EDGE  Class 12  Speed  HSDPA, 42 Mbps;   HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps; LTE, Cat3, 50 Mbps UL, 100 Mbps DL  WLAN  Wi-Fi 802.11   a/b/g/n/ac, dual-band, Wi-Fi Direct, DLNA, Wi-Fi hotspot  Bluetooth  Yes, v4.0 with A2DP  NFC  Yes  Infrared port  Yes  USB  Yes, microUSB v2.0   (MHL), USB Host, USB OTG            *Camera*   Primary  13 MP, autofocus, LED   flash  Features  Geo-tagging, face   detection, optical image stabilization, HDR  Video  Yes, 1080p@60fps,   HDR, stereo sound rec., video stabilization  Secondary  Yes, 2.1 MP,   1080p@30fps  *Features*   OS  Android OS, v4.2.2   (Jelly Bean)  Chipset  Qualcomm MSM8974   Snapdragon 800  CPU  Quad-core 2.26 GHz   Krait 400  GPU  Adreno 330  Sensors  Accelerometer, gyro,   proximity, compass  Messaging  SMS(threaded view),   MMS, Email, Push Mail, IM, RSS  Browser  HTML5  Radio  Stereo FM radio with   RDS  GPS  Yes, with A-GPS   support and GLONASS  Java  Yes, via Java MIDP   emulator  Colors  Black, White    - Active noise   cancellation with dedicated mic  - TV-out (via MHL A/V   link)  - SNS applications  -   MP4/H.264/H.263/WMV/DviX player  -   MP3/WMA/WAV/FLAC/eAAC+/AC3 player  - Photo viewer/editor  - Document   viewer/editor  - Organizer  - Voice   memo/dial/commands  - Predictive text   input            *Battery*     Li-Po 3000 mAh   battery  Stand-by     Talk time

----------

